# Общий раздел > Чувства > Он и Она >  Измена

## Asteriks

*Измена... Страшное какое слово! Изменники и изменницы, предатели и предательницы... Что и кого предали? И что считать изменой?
Способны ли Вы изменить любимому человеку и простить измену?*

----------


## Serj_2k

> *И что считать изменой?*


во! а мне вот это интересно

----------


## vova230

Простить измену любимого человека могу, но только посмертно.

----------


## Akasey

А я не могу, и посмертно не могу.... поэтому я ей не рекомендую...

----------


## vova230

А вообще интересно, что считать изменой? У женатых это понятно, но вот как определиться у молодых людей, не женатых?

----------


## Akasey

ну у молодых это просто, если это произошло с другим телефонным кодом (в другой местности в смысле), то это не измена... шутка

----------


## vova230

Измена и ее последствия. Мало кто об этом задумывается. Особенно те мужчины, кто считает кратковременные интимные отношения (перепих) не вредят семейной жизни и вообще  ни на что не влияют, разве только есть опасность заразиться чем нибудь нехорошим.
Но вот самый свежий пример. Молодой человек, любитель доступного секса, попал в тюрьму за якобы изнасилование, хотя все там было по обоюдной договоренности. Но на утро девушка вдруг передумала и написала заявление в милицию. Парень под следствием в ожидании суда.

----------


## Asteriks

Он женатик? Изменил жене, а теперь под следствием? Вот наказал как себя изменой!

----------


## vova230

Да, он дурак не просто женат, так еще и двое детей.

----------


## Akasey

Как говорится, *за что боролся на то и напоролся*...

----------


## Asteriks

2009-08-18 
Р***НОК.BY, AllWomens.RU

*Почему мужчины изменяют?*
Наверное, ничто не является причиной таких сильных волнений, страхов, подозрений и упрёков, как измена. Каждая женщина хотя бы раз испытывала это гнетущее чувство ревности, когда ей казалось, что её любимый принадлежит ещё кому-то
Есть много способов предотвратить измену мужчины, распознать действительно ли любимый не верен, есть способы, которые позволяют вернуть мужчину в семью. Но важно знать, почему же всё-таки мужчины изменяют. Возможно, именно вы находитесь в «группе риска» и сможете понять, что движет мужчиной, когда он отдаёт своё сердце ещё кому-то.

*Ошибка.*
Каждый уличённый в измене мужчина, до последнего утверждает, что его преступная связь – всего лишь досадная ошибка, даже если любовница существует в его жизни не первый год. Подумаешь, ошибся, с кем не бывает!
Но иногда, действительно, мужчина совершает поступок, о котором искренне сожалеет. Обычно это разовая случайная связь, внезапная измена, которую он не планировал и не хотел. Сам факт такой измены заставляет мужчину испытывать муки совести. Секс с незнакомкой в командировке, во время корпоративной вечеринки, случайное знакомство - не важно, где и как это было.
Если отношения заканчиваются, не успев начаться, мужчина испытывает чувство вины, это была именно ошибка.

*Месть.*
Прежде чем упрекать мужчину в измене, следует внимательно посмотреть на себя. А не стала ли я причиной, по которой любимый пошёл «налево»?
Необоснованные упрёки, постоянная ревность побуждают мужчину совершить такой неприглядный поступок для того, чтобы было за что обвинять. 
Иногда женщина сама не отличается добродетелью, чрезмерно любит мужское внимание, флиртует, а, может быть, изменяет сама. Мужчина может не подать виду, что знает об изменах, а выбрать такой способ мести, что вполне понятно.

*Кризис.*
Все мы в определённый момент чувствуем усталость от любых отношений. Заедает быт, угнетают проблемы, появляется холодок. Кто-то в таких случаях пытается поговорить и что-то изменить, а кто-то просто изменяет друг другу.
Устав от отношений, мужчина ищет новых ощущений на стороне. Ни к чему не обязывающие связи дают разрядку и отвлекают от рутины. Иногда такое поведение входит в привычку.

*Дурная компания.*
Как бы смешно это ни звучало, но многие поступки мужчины совершают из солидарности. Его другу изменила жена, о чём он рассказал на очередном «мальчишнике». Друзья решают помочь несчастному, отвлекают его приятной женской компанией. Из того же чувства солидарности на таких посиделках жёнам могут изменять даже те, в чьи планы это совершенно не входило.
Бывает и так, что в некоторых кругах иметь любовницу чуть ли не обязательное правило, без которого мужчина не может чувствовать себя равным. Круг общения обязывает нас совершать многие поступки, как ни печально, измена иногда входит в представление об успешности.

*Любвеобильность.*
Бывает и так, что мужчина попросту бабник. Ему сложно оставаться равнодушным по отношению к красивым женщинам, он не может держать себя в руках и поэтому изменяет. Обычно такое поведение заметно сразу, эта черта характера не появляется из ниоткуда и внезапно. Если ваш любимый бабник, вы, скорее всего, знаете это и сознательно пошли на отношения с ним. Переделать такого мужчину очень сложно.

*Временная мера.*
Иногда мужчина заводит себе временную любовницу, отталкиваясь больше от своих потребностей, нежели повинуясь внезапному порыву. Например, вы решили поехать учиться на длительные курсы, в командировку или завести ребёнка. В определённый момент нехватка секса сделает своё дело, и мужчина может решить проблему таким способом.
Случается и так, что женщина слишком опекает своего любимого, относится к нему больше, как мать. А кому захочется спать с матерью? Мужчин находит на стороне то, чего не получает в других отношениях.

*Неуверенность.*
С определённого возраста мужчины бывают неуверенными в собственных силах. С возрастом они начинают сомневаться в своей привлекательности и в том, что могут вызвать интерес у женщин. Они боятся лишиться своей мужской силы. Иногда холодность в браке заставляет мужчину думать, что больше он ни на что не годится, если его личная жизнь настолько скучна.
В таких случаях он ищет не новую любовь, а доказательства того, что он ещё может нравиться и удовлетворять. Это может длиться долго, до тех пор, пока не вернётся уверенность в себе и тёплые отношения с женой.

*Большая любовь.*
Самое страшное, когда мужчина изменяет не просто так, не по ошибке, не по расчёту, а по любви. Жена может держать его самыми разными способами, для этого у большинства женщин достаточно возможностей, но сердцу не прикажешь. В таких случаях мужчина вряд ли разводится, но изменяет, потому что любит другую.
Решить эту ситуацию поможет только время. Любовь на стороне может пройти, а может длиться годами. Иногда удаётся сохранить и брак, и любовь, а иногда ничего.

Есть выражение – кто предупреждён, тот вооружён. Зная причины, по которым ваш мужчина может пойти на измену, легче контролировать его и корректировать себя и своё поведение. Если вы понимаете, что у вашего мужчины достаточно причин для измены, но ваши отношения многое значат для вас, вы сможете исправить ситуацию и не допустить окончательного разрыва. Если же измена уже произошла, вам остаётся анализировать ситуацию и решать, прощать или нет, как быть и что делать. А главное – как не допустить того, чтобы это повторилось.
Важно знать, далеко не все мужчины изменяют, что бы об этом ни говорили все вокруг. И далеко не все женщины толкают мужчин на измену. Крепкие отношения и искренняя любовь способны сохранить верность друг другу на долгие годы и даже на всю жизнь.	 

*Ну-с, мужчины, отписывайтесь, как у вас с этим делом!* 
Источник: http://rebenok.by/articles/together/man/~id=15732

----------


## ZYOBRA-70

Честно сказать, в таком явлении,как измена, меня больше всего убивает не сам факт ( в конце концов *почти* всё можно понять и объяснить и, о! как хорошо мы научились это делать!), а связанная с ним лож,страх и унижение, которое испытывает и тот, кому изменили, и тот, кто изменил. Честно, не понимаю, как мужчина, который изменяет, может уважать себя после этого.

----------


## Serj_2k

> Но на утро девушка вдруг передумала и написала заявление в милицию. Парень под следствием в ожидании суда.


как и што там было в курсе только они, если што ...




> Честно, не понимаю, как мужчина, который изменяет, может уважать себя после этого.


честно, даже не понимаю, как об этом можно задумацца .... ну, почти не понимаю. есть люди, для которых это норма жизни. да и вообще, у каждого о чём-то своё понятие.
встречались примеры в жизни, так я и не знал, смеяцца или удивляцца ....

----------


## vova230

Что нужно знать о коварстве женщин или как они распознают мужскую измену 

Вот какие действия производят женщины для выяснения измены со стороны мужчин. Прочитайте и запомните, возможно, зная эти способы, Вы сможете сохранить свой брак или удержать свою девушку.

Что сами женщины подметили в поведении мужчин:

1. Мужчину можно обнюхать:

– у неверного супруга руки и шея пахнут чужими духами, кремом, дезодорантом или иной косметикой;

– мужчину выдают рубашки. Он высокого роста, и его любовницы любят тереться лицом о его грудь;

– в усах у мужчины остается не только утренняя яичница, но и вечерний запах чужой помады.

2. Его можно обыскать:

– под видом внезапной стирки необходимо осмотреть карманы где-то прошлявшегося супруга.

3. Мужчину кладут в ванну:

– можно набрать полную ванну воды и опустить туда мужчину. Если его яйца плавают, значит, он с работы, а если тонут, то это измена.

4. Мужчин проверяют на предмет одежды:

– если мужчина смотрит на воротничок своей рубашки – грязный он или нет, значит, он собирается на свидание;

– когда мужчина собирается к другой девушке, он одевает чистые трусы;

– у женщин вызывает подозрение, когда мужчина почему-то неожиданно вымоет голову.

5. Мужчин заставляют выполнять секс обязанности:

– можно предложить мужчине секс, чтобы узнать верен ли он. Если он приходит домой поздно, некоторые женщины заставляют заняться со ними любовью. По реакции мужчины женщина все понимает, был ли мужчина у другой женщины или остался сексуально голодным.

6. Мужчин сексуально проверяют лучшими подругами:

– иногда, женщины могут попросить свою подругу проверить верность своего мужчины.

Так что товарищи мужчины жизнь полна опасностей – будьте осторожны и бдительны.

----------


## Asteriks

Мне однажды пришлось наблюдать, как один мужчина явно намеревался изменить жене. Может Вам покажется моя мысль странной или нелепой, а может просто глупой,  но он пришёл в гости к мужу одной женщины, когда мужа явно не было дома, и на нём были не просто чистые, а новые носки)))

----------


## Akasey

> Мне однажды пришлось наблюдать, как один мужчина явно намеревался изменить жене. Может Вам покажется моя мысль странной или нелепой, а может просто глупой,  но он пришёл в гости к мужу одной женщины, когда мужа явно не было дома, и на нём были не просто чистые, а новые носки)))


 если желание изменить определяется по носкам, то я испанский лётчик   


*SDS* хороший стих

----------


## Irina

Измена никогда не происходит если в отношениях действительно всё хорошо и тебе дорог человек с которым ты живёшь. Хотя бывает всякое.

----------


## Akasey

Ирина ты противоречиш сама себе: 


> змена *никогда* не происходит если в отношениях действительно всё хорошо


 


> Хотя бывает всякое


измена не зависит от отношений, она зависит от самого человека

----------


## BiZ111

Если человек честный - он всегда честный. А если хитрый, низкий - будет взвешивать и прикидывать, что считать изменой, а что - нет. 
Писать гигантские говностатейки и прочая дребедень. Как липкий торговец, купец.

Изменить я не способен. Были ситуации, когда лезли и в штаны и секс предлагали, "нечаянно" выходили из душа голыми в общаге, садились/ложились так, чтобы юбка просветила что-нибудь..зная, что у меня есть любимая девушка. Но после пары "хуков", окружающие поняли, что шлюхами я не интересуюсь

----------


## Irina

Психолог Михаил Лабковский считает, что для некоторых мужчин "вторая жена" — это способ самоутверждения.

— Для многих мужчин наличие второй партнерши служит доказательством состоятельности. «Я же обеих обеспечиваю. Следовательно, я имею право на «двойные» отношения», — многие изменяющие мужья рассуждают именно так.

*Вот такой интересный довод.*

----------


## Irina

*Не плюй в колодец!Или Молчание – золото*
Договоримся сразу: измена, в моем мужском понятии, – это непосредственный факт того, что моя женщина спит с другим мужчиной. Причем абсолютно не важно, «один раз, случайно, по пьянке, или постоянно и по большой любви. Важен сам факт. Именно о такой измене эта статья. Все остальное, не включающее секс, можно называть как угодно: влюбленность, флирт, романтические отношения, маленькое приключение, курортный роман. Почему так конкретно? Потому что женщина, увидев своего мужчину даже просто в объятиях другой, тут же делает вывод: «Он мне изменил!» Так вот, мы сейчас не об этом.

Измена – это всегда больно. Всегда. Даже если мужчина говорит: «Ничего. Я тебя все равно люблю». Чего! Еще как чего! Поэтому я, как мужчина, не желаю знать о ней! Женщины! Нам не нужны ваши откровения-покаяния! Если вас гложет совесть или не с кем поделиться впечатлениями, напишите в WomanJournal.ru! Но не нужно вываливать это все на мужчину! Даже если вы решили с ним расстаться, то пусть это будет традиционное «не сошлись характерами», а не «извини, я теперь с Васей». Да, вы-то с Васей, а он вместо просто переживаний по поводу потерянной женщины получает еще вдобавок переживания по поводу измены. В конце концов, придумайте причину! Вы же такие умницы! И потом, кто знает, как повернется жизнь. А так в вашем активе останется мужчина-друг, который может и пригодиться. Кран, например, починить.

А если вы собираетесь и дальше быть вместе, то каяться просто глупо. Мужчина, может, и простит, но осадок останется. И кто знает, когда это безрадостное для него событие – измена – вам аукнется? Поэтому совет: изменяете – будьте на 200% уверены, что об этом будут знать только двое: вы и тот, с кем вы изменили! Исключения не допускаются! Не уверены в себе – задумайтесь, не уверены в партнере – вовсе откажитесь.Допустим, факт измены налицо. Какие же чувства, кроме просто боли, это вызывает у мужчин? Гнев, отчаяние, месть? Мужчина чувствует себя оскорбленным и униженным? Да, все это есть, но больше всего страдает чувство собственника. Моя женщина уже не только моя! Всех тех мужчин, что были в вашей жизни до него, мужчина не принимает во внимание. Они для него абстрактны. А вот сейчас… И отсюда появляется чувство брезгливости. Как будто кто-то попользовался твоей зубной щеткой или предстоит надеть отмытый, но уже использованный презерватив. Грубо, но жизненно. Кстати, еще одна причина держать язычок за зубами.

Как правило, причина большинства женских измен – отсутствие или недостаток внимания со стороны вашего мужчины. Бывает, но, поверьте, существует множество других способов помимо измены тонко намекнуть вашему мужчине: «Вот она я! Та неповторимая и единственная! И твоя, между прочим!». Да боже мой, кого я учу! По-моему, умение покрутить… гм… хвостиком и похлопать ресницами у вас врожденное.

Я умышленно воздерживаюсь, насколько могу, от оценки женских измен. Плохо, хорошо, нравственно, безнравственно – это каждая из вас решит сама для себя. Кто-то в этой статье найдет прекрасный способ «отомстить этому козлу!», кого-то, наоборот, все вышесказанное остановит, ну или, по крайней мере, заставит задуматься. Призываю же только к одному: молчание – золото! Кстати, что-то моя любимая в последнее время часто молчит… Дорога-а-я!

----------


## Irina

*20 признаков,что он тебя обманывает
*

Возможно, на работе у него действительно аврал. Или его потрясла новость о грядущем глобальном потеплении – вот он и потерял сон. Хотя не исключено, что его холодность и раздражительность объясняются… влюбленностью. Увы, уже не в тебя.

1 Он вдруг стал непривычно (можно сказать, неприлично) внимателен к твоим желаниям и просьбам. Ладно бы вел себя так с первого дня знакомства, тогда никаких сомнений. Так нет: раньше его по полгода приходилось уговаривать навестить твоих родителей или съездить на прогулку – вечно находились отговорки. А сейчас вдруг зачастил с цветами и комплиментами. Семейные психологи объясняют подобное поведение чувством вины, которое грызет мужчину изнутри. Излишнее внимание также является попыткой притупить внимание любимой. Отвлекающий маневр, так сказать.

2 Мужчина начал задаривать тебя подарками. Большим количеством подарков. На твое недоумение: “А за что?” – он, широко-широко улыбаясь, отвечает: “Заключил сделку века, получил роскошный процент. Могу я любимую побаловать?” На самом деле он не балует, а пытается как будто откупиться. Если когда-то обман откроется, у него будет весомый аргумент: “Да, я изменил тебе, но ты же не чувствовала себя обделенной вниманием!” А если секрет так и останется секретом, он станет успокаивать себя: “Да, изменил. Но моральный ущерб компенсировал сполна. Тем норковым пальто…”
3 В последнее время он, наоборот, стал очень вспыльчив и невнимателен. Любое твое замечание кажется ему оскорблением, а каждая размолвка заканчивается грандиозным скандалом, в финале которого громко хлопает дверь. Уходит, конечно, он. На самом деле сцены разыгрываются неспроста. Скандал позволяет ему, прикрываясь обидой, сбежать из дому. И мобильный можно выключить. И прийти домой в 4 часа утра вроде как дозволительно. А на твой вопрос “Где ты был?” ответить равнодушным молчанием или резко: “Тебе-то какая разница?” Не скажет же он прямо, что специально искал повод для ссоры, чтобы улизнуть на свидание…

4 Во время ссор он даже не пытается быть мягким и корректным. И если раньше часто первым шел на примирение, то сейчас чаще предлагает: “Раз все так плохо, давай разойдемся!” Не менее подозрительно, когда в моменты спокойствия и внешнего благополучия он как бы между прочим спрашивает тебя: “Если мы вдруг расстанемся, мы сможем остаться друзьями?”, философствует: “Ты веришь, что любовь может длиться вечно?” или размышляет: “Настоящая любовь – это еще и прощение…” Что скрывается за подобными заявлениями? Во-первых, он пытается переложить ответственность за принятие решений на тебя.
А заодно прощупывает почву: получится ли у него вернуться, если он все-таки уйдет. Чем не аргумент: “Ты же обещала любить меня вечно!”

5 То он нежен и внимателен, то холоден и мрачен. То возвращается домой в приподнятом настроении, то подавлен. Конечно, у мужчин тоже случаются “критические дни” и фаза луны играет не последнюю роль. Но только в случае романа на стороне найти объяснение перепадам настроения гораздо легче. Любые проблемы, случающиеся в одних отношениях, оказывают влияние и на вторые. Закон жизни. И пивные слоганы здесь ни при чем.

6 Он перестал говорить с тобой. Нет, конечно, дежурные фразы произносит, но избегает бесед по душам. Его больше не волнуют твои переживания и эмоции. Да и сам перестал делиться с тобой. Еще недавно ты знала, что его заботит, к каким проектам он готовится. А теперь оказалась в информационном вакууме. Неверный мужчина подсознательно закрывается, отстраняется… То же самое происходит и с домашними делами. Он уклоняется от бытовых хлопот. Больше не говорит о возможном ремонте, не строит планы на отпуск.
7 Впрочем, закрывается он не только в переносном смысле, но и в прямом. Уходит звонить по рабочим вопросам на балкон или в другую комнату. А еще стал закрывать дверь ванной на щеколду. Раньше ты запросто могла войти за тоником или кремом. Сейчас приходится ждать окончания водных процедур, а на твой стук звучит раздраженное “Пять минут подождать не можешь?”. Психологи уверяют: открытая дверь в ванную – неосознанное проявление доверия. Когда же человеку есть что скрывать, он возводит вокруг себя стены: как психологические, так и вполне материальные.

8 Он старается не оставаться с тобой наедине. То приглашает в гости шумных приятелей, то сам торопится на мальчишник. В выходные у него постоянно находятся срочные дела в офисе. Оставаясь же дома, он предпочитает углубиться в книгу, включить телевизор или рано лечь спать. Общения – минимум.
А если разговоров все-таки не избежать, старается говорить о знакомых, событиях в мире, новой онлайн-игре, но только не о вас.

9 Он с рвением начал следить за собой. Купил новую одежду. Выбрал новый парфюм. Сделал стильную стрижку. Записался в спортзал. Вроде бы ничего необычного. Даже приятно, когда мужчина подтянут, опрятен и чисто выбрит. Смущает одно: почему смена имиджа произошла в одночасье? И важные переговоры (на которых надо выглядеть на все сто) теперь практически каждый день?

10 Неожиданно изменился стиль его sms-ок. Раньше он никогда не ставил знаки препинания и смайлики. Сейчас же его сообщения искрят скобочками и точками. В разговоре он использует незнакомые шутки и присказки: “Оки-поки”, “Хэллоу, Долли”. И жесты новые! Правда, если мужчина недавно сменил работу, возможно, все новые слова и знаки он подцепил именно там.

11 Музыкальные и кинопристрастия тоже поменялись. Раньше он слушал исключительно “Би-2” и смотрел сплошное фэнтази. Теперь же в авто звучат звезды 80-х, а на экране он предпочитает видеть творения Альмодовара.
И ты даже не подозревала, насколько его волнуют жизненные перипетии квартета АВВА и информация о великом испанце доне Педро. Может быть, на него так сильно повлиял мюзикл “Мамма Миа!” или недавнее посещение дружеской вечеринки киноманов? А может, все дело в том, что девушка, которой он сейчас увлечен, слушает именно эту музыку и любит именно такое кино? В период влюбленности взаимообмен интересами и увлечениями происходит чрезвычайно легко. Вспомни, как ты сама вслед за ним “подсела” на рок и стала футбольной болельщицей.

12 Раньше он находил привлекательными твои длинные волосы. Сейчас же все чаще раздражительно брюзжит, как много ты тратишь на средства по уходу за ними. Когда-то в ответ на твое восклицание “Мне кажется, я поправилась” сгребал тебя в охапку и шептал: “Ты самая красивая на свете! Мой Пончик!” А вчера лишь равнодушно пожал плечами: “И правда спортзал не помешает”. Наконец, он стал придираться к еде: “Много майонеза. Все пережаренное”. Когда есть с кем сравнивать, волей-неволей кто-то должен оказаться в минусе. Если у него роман, очевидно, кто окажется “в зоне Антарктики”.

13 В последнее время он постоянно критикует какую-то знакомую. Скажем, коллегу. Как она бездарно провела презентацию. Как глупо оделась на ланч. Как громко говорит по телефону, мешая работать всем. Скорее всего, со стилем и переговорами все нормально, просто он изо всех сил пытается внушить тебе, что эта девушка уж точно не может его заинтересовать. Такой прием часто используют тинейджеры – прячут симпатию под критикой и агрессией. Но, надо заметить, прием срабатывает и в зрелом возрасте.

14 Сексом вы почти не занимаетесь. Он тотально устал и единственное, о чем мечтает, – выспаться… Когда же благодаря твоей страстной настойчивости близость все-таки случается (редкий случай!), он отстранен или груб. О твоем оргазме даже не вспоминает. Но стоит тебе попытаться заговорить об этой проблеме, сразу замыкается. Или даже с вызовом заявляет: “Не знаю, как у тебя, но лично у меня проблем с сексом нет”.

15 Он стал ревнив! Демонстративно просматривает твои sms-ки и входящие звонки. Листает ежедневник.
Требует доклада о твоих деловых встречах: с кем, когда, зачем. Стоит тебе упомянуть имя коллеги, как из этого раздувается целая история: “А он уже не Алексей, а просто Леша. Ну давай, расскажи мне про своего Лешечку. Я весь внимание…” Поговорка “ревнует – значит любит” в прошлом. Доказательством любви служат доверие и уважение. Подозревая же безосновательно в измене, он пытается переложить на тебя свое чувство вины.

16 Его раздражают твои забота и внимание. Все, что ты делаешь, – плохо. Звонишь, чтобы узнать как дела, – “Хватит проверять меня”. Приезжаешь сюрпризом за ним на работу – “Ты что, следишь за мной?” Подарила свитер – “Подлизываешься?” Он и так чувствует себя виноватым и предателем, а свидетельства твоей любви лишь в очередной раз напоминают ему об этом. Поэтому он так злится.

17 В первые минуты пробуждения он кажется ошарашенным и растерянным. Но проходит совсем немного времени, и он становится отчужденным. “Малыш, тебе плохой сон приснился?” – “Типа того”. Конечно, сны тут ни при чем. Просто он не сразу понял, в чьей кровати проснулся. Когда мужчина ведет двойную жизнь, он пребывает в состоянии постоянного стресса: не перепутать имена, не ошибиться номером, не сболтнуть лишнего. Огромное психологическое напряжение, следствием которого нередко становятся резкое похудание, эмоциональное истощение, глубокая депрессия и ночные кошмары.

18 Все чаще друзья и родные осторожно спрашивают у тебя: “У вас все нормально?” – “Все прекрасно, просто он
в последнее время много работает, устает”. Хотя в душе ты сама себе не веришь. Тебя тоже что-то тревожит и смущает. Но, страшась боли и разочарования, ты гонишь от себя подобные мысли и ищешь привычные объяснения происходящему. Семейные психологи свидетельствуют, что многие пережившие измену любимого потом ризнавались: “Мне все вокруг твердили, что-то не так. Одна я не замечала”. А может, просто не хотела заметить. Как верно и то, что со стороны напряжение и разногласия в отношениях всегда очевидны.

19 Он больше не говорит о вашем совместном будущем. Когда ты пытаешься что-то планировать, он обрывает тебя: “Там видно будет”.

20 А главное, ты уже и не помнишь, когда он в последний раз говорил: “Я тебя люблю!”

*P.S.Ознакомившись со всеми признаками и найдя хоть одно соответствие, не спеши гневно обличать любимого. Может, действительно все дело в усталости и стрессе. Но если интуиция не просто нашептывает сомнения, а вопит о них, есть повод задуматься. А заодно честно ответить, что станешь делать, если вдруг измена подтвердится.
*

----------


## Asteriks

Интересно было бы узнать, что страшнее: изменить физически или постоянно изменять мысленно? Ммм?

----------


## Irina

> что страшнее: изменить физически или постоянно изменять мысленно?


И то и другое плохо, до добра не доведет.

----------


## Asteriks

За измену физическую ждёт наказание. А мысленно никто не узнает. Что-то мне кажется, что второе хуже.

----------


## Irina

Физическая измена происходит из мысленной. Но если мысли не дошли до физических действий - значит не всё так плохо.

----------


## tih_on

Простить измену любимого человека могу, но только посмертно.

----------


## Irina

А я могу простить прижизненно, но вот забыть об этом  - нет.

----------


## Mr_Vinni

Измену лично я простить не смогу.....да и сам я не изменяю.....
Изменой я считаю много чего...просто перечислять долго ......

----------


## Irina

> Измену лично я простить не смогу.


Знаешь, я тоже когда-то так думала, но когда это случилось - простила. Больно до сих пор, но человек слишком был дорог для меня на тот момент. Не знаю как поступила бы сейчас, но тогда смогла простить.

----------

